# Jinlong aquarium help!



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys is this the right section to ask questions about brands? If not im sorry, im in a bit of a rush  Anyway I live in Aus and I have found this site which sell this brand called 'Jinlong'. From what I have seen in forums, they appear to be rather decent and trouble-free at such a cheap price! Anyway I was wondering if any of you have heard of this brand. Id like to hear your opinions! Also. One more thing. I have a canister filter which I want to hook up to it (Aqua One Aquis 1200).... im wondering if I can hook it up to the jinlong aquarium.

The tank I was considering was this one:
http://www.justaddwateraquariums.com.au ... ilver.html

Thanks guys.... sorry if this is the wrong spot for the post.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I've been looking into buying an Aqua One Aquis 1250 myself. IMO I would buy an Aqua One Aquarium instead, you will be able to buy spares if you need them. I have heard of Jinlong, but I can't comment on the quality of the product.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I found these links for you to check out -

http://www.dejia-aquarium.com/ - Jinlong's website

Plus this guy sells Jinlong aquariums on eBay uk and there are additional pics for you to view -

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/JX-super- ... ec0Q2em322

Hope that helps. :thumb:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I got one of them and im happy with it, they are not so deep as other tanks I have had but it's all right and for the price I payed VERY nice. One of the reasons I got it was the bend cornors, front glass and sides is one sheet.

1 of the power sockets in the canopy is not working right, but im not useing them anyway as all my stuff is hiden under the tank in the stand. If I cared I could return the canopy to the shop, but why bother when I don't need it anyway.

The stand on the other hand is some cheap s**t made from fibre board with somekinda foil covering it, I moded my stand also coz I installed a sump.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow that's awesome looking Pali!!!!


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> Wow that's awesome looking Pali!!!!


Thanx mate - Im looking into imporing a bunch of them from china myself, they make them OEM so if you buy 10 of them you can get another logo on them. I think it would look nice in my fishroom 

I removed the logo as it's pulling the look down IMO, it's black and gold plastic and looks cheaper with then without hehehe.

I also changed the handles on the stand to some nice small porcelain knobs


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

hahha I went ahead and bought an ra1200 (jinlong) and Im happy with it  I agree the stand is rather terrible though. Thanks for the help!


----------



## josh24 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guy,,,
i have more defficult one..
my css code is not good..
some help?

how to get a girl to like you


----------



## Kloyd Niel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for that information Guys, I really appreciate this site. God Bless.

how to treat depression


----------



## DanF (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I have this brand as well.

The problem is that I can't seem to find the correct lighting tubes. There are 4 tubes, 2 of them have a non-standard measurement. They are something around 23" long. Can't find these tubes anywhere. Can somebody help?

Also, looks like an interesting forum. Thanks again.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

DanF can u see the wattage on the tube?

I find that my LFS have tubes in severl odd sizes, so I would take look there as your LFS prolly either have em or can get them home.

But figure out the wattage and you should easyer be able to find a simular tube, either online or ÃƒÂ¡t the LFS.


----------



## DanF (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Pali, unfortunately it's not visible anymore (due to condensation I think)

I have asked literally all LFS on my island (around 7) and none of them have them in stock. When I asked the particular LFS I got the tank from, they told me that the tubes will not be here before 3 months from now. So I was thinking if I could find them somewhere online.

The tank being Jinlong, strangely enough (or maybe not), the tubes I've been buying were always Jebo; however, the size is not standard. When I've asked about it the LFS told me that these are made in china and the manufacturer of the tank makes its own tubes. Unless I find these tubes online, I will have to take the canopy out and modify the connectors (move them further apart) in order to support standard tubes.

Also these particular Jebo tubes are not available in other colours then: white, blue and purple. In my case I have a Malawi tank and always wanted to try new lighting, but of course, it's not possible.


----------

